# i phone apps



## PlumberPete (Nov 14, 2009)

I just got the i phone 4. I was wondering if there are any useful apps for plumbers. If so, how do they rate? Thanks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Duct tape on the antenna is one you should try... :laughing:

http://www.thestreet.com/story/10804007/apple-iphone-4-antenna-fix-duct-tape.html


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i would break that phone in 1 day. I sure there isnt any apps that will help you plumb


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

There is an app for a level and plumb bob.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> There is an app for a level and plumb bob.


Is that the one where you drop it from above?:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive got an App that lets me see through the walls. (sheetrock, plaster, brick, steel )


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Ive got an App that lets me see through the walls. (sheetrock, plaster, brick, steel )


 


I knew it, SappMAN STRIKES AGAIN.:laughing:


not what you were looking for is it Cardinal?:no::laughing:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

My cell phone looks more like this: 
I don't need no steeeenkin' apps!


Sorry...the cute little picture I tried to add...won't. Suffice it to say, my phone is older than some of you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## PlumberPete (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL. Hey it is what is is. I should of known I would get messed with.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I know there is a really nice HVAC/R app for the Iphone. Maybe someone will make one for plumbing someday.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

CardinalPumbing said:


> I just got the i phone 4. I was wondering if there are any useful apps for plumbers. If so, how do they rate? Thanks.


The plumbing formulator and I've seen the iapmo app. But never used it. Hope that helps you.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Since the service is ATT the best app imaginable would be one where the f-ing phone actually got service :furious:

I had one for about 2 months. If all you want to do is play stupid games all day they are super. For actual use they are a piece of crap. You will break the damn screen within 6 months.


----------

